# Yard haunt competitions in Denver?



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like a fun idea. I'm little west of you, right over in Lakewood. Not really your neighborhood. I am the only on in my neighborhood who does any real set up for Halloween. I'd be very interested in seeing if you can get anything going with this.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd be interested too - I live in Erie. Just north of the metro area


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there guys,

We're definitely interested. We are in S.E. Aurora. 

-The Roses


----------

